# audi s4, 1993, clutch problem



## whirst (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi there.
Yesterday when I was driving and came to this junction, I geared down while braking and clutching when suddendly my clutch-pedal fell to the floor.
I can lift it up so it is in 'normal' position and it stays there, or I can leave it on the floor and it wont come back up.

Has anyone been in same situation who can maybe give me som pointers of what can be wrong?
I have checked my brakefluid-tank, and it is at maximum level.

William Hirst


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

clutch master or slave cylinder


----------

